# Saltwater version of AqAdvisor - stocking calculator



## yhbae (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi guys,

As some of you might be aware, I have been working hard on the freshwater version for over a year now and it has been progressing rather nicely. I have been gaining some interest in the saltwater species recently, hence I started working on the saltwater version of the calculator couple of weeks ago.

This version is still preliminary. It only contains limited number of species and missing some key features like filtration. Please try it out and let me know if you have any suggestions. I expect this version to rapidly evolve.

Thanks guys. :fun:


----------



## yhbae (Oct 17, 2009)

What's new for 2010 05 04 build:

- Added Falco Hawkfish (Cirrhitichthys falco).
- Added Red Spotted Hawkfish (Amblycirrhitus pinos).
- Added Spotted Hawkfish (Cirrhitichthys aprinus).
- Added Caribbean Hawkfish as an alias to Red Spotted Hawkfish.
- Added Threadfin Hawkfish as an alias to Spotted Hawkfish.
- Added Tail Spot Blenny (Ecsenius stigmatura).
- Added Longfin Fairy/Blue and Red Fairy Wrasse (Cirrhilabrus rubriventralis).
- Added Striped/Sankeys Dottyback (Pseudochromis sankeyi).
- Added Kauderns/Bangaii/Longfin Cardinal (Pterapogon kauderni).
- Added Bamboo/Cat Shark (Chiloscyllium plagiosum).
- Added Black Banded Shark (Chiloscyllium punctatum).
- Minimum tank size requirement for Green Mandarin has been increased to 48x18.
- Green Mandarin has been re-classified as a Gragonet. Compatibility warnings are changed appropriately as well.

- Bug fixed: Temperature switch link near the bottom of the page was directing saltwater page to freshwater page. This has been fixed.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 62.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any saltwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I don't know where to start, you've only touched the tip of the iceberg. But looks good so far.


----------



## yhbae (Oct 17, 2009)

petlovingfreak said:


> I don't know where to start, you've only touched the tip of the iceberg. But looks good so far.


Yup I feel like that too. This is about where freshwater version was just over a year ago. Ouch.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The saltwater will be a difficult one as you have two different types of filters to add to it. A regular mechanical filter, and a protein skimmer. People with large saltwater tanks also like to use sumps which add to the total water volume, but not to the swimming area.


----------



## yhbae (Oct 17, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> The saltwater will be a difficult one as you have two different types of filters to add to it. A regular mechanical filter, and a protein skimmer. People with large saltwater tanks also like to use sumps which add to the total water volume, but not to the swimming area.


Yes I already had a quite a discussion on this topic so I am getting grasp on this. Looks like it will be harder to implement than it was for the freshwater but not impossible.  Plus, some of it can be re-used in the freshwater side, such as the implementation for sump.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Yes, many people with larger aquariums use sumps/refugiums.


----------



## yhbae (Oct 17, 2009)

What's new for 2010 05 04 build:

- Added Bicolor Angelfish (Centropyge bicolor).
- Added Lemonpeel Angelfish (Centropyge flavissima).
- Added Red Stripe Angelfish (Centropyge eibli).
- Added Tibicen Angelfish (Centropyge tibicin).
- Added Multibar Angelfish (Paracentropyge multifasciata).
- Added Half Black Angelfish (Centropyge vroliki).
- Added Singapore Angelfish (Chaetodontoplus mesoleucus).
- Added Yellow Angelfish (Centropyge heraldi).
- Added Rusty Angelfish (Centropyge ferrugata).
- Added Pygmy Yellowtail Angelfish (Centropyge flavicauda).
- Added Flameback/African Pygmy/Orangeback Angelfish (Centropyge acanthops).
- Added Multicolor/Pastel Pygmy Angelfish (Centropyge multicolor).
- Added Black Nox/Midnight Angelfish (Centropyge nox).
- Minimum tank size requirement for Six Line Wrasse has been reduced to 24x12.
- Mouth size of Yellow Tang has been adjusted down. It will not report a warning that it could consume small live species in the same tank.
- Mouth size of Blue Tang has been adjusted down. It will not report a warning that it could consume small live species in the same tank.
- Mouth size of Achilles Tang has been adjusted down. It will not report a warning that it could consume small live species in the same tank.
- When more than one types of tang are present, a warning with a caution is displayed rather than a strong incompatible message.
- Achilles Tang has been marked as a difficult species to maintain.
- Message for Blue Tans about requiring algae has been removed.
- Minimum tank size requirement for sharks have increased significantly.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 80.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any saltwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.


----------

